# Happy birthday Tanya! [emoji322][emoji16]



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Happy b day Tanya. so I guess I should show you guys who I am l


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok that’s the goat


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sharing some life


The growth my two babies have shown is so amazing. Being used to wild animals I just love the fact that my two little fuzzballs know we are their herd. Not any one elses.... gota love them right?




www.thegoatspot.net




So you got to see my ugly mug. If you go to the above link you can meet the rest of my tribe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Tanya and many more. 🥳🎂🎈


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank @toth boer goats


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Now I won’t think of a horse every time I see you on here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Like this one?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awwhe/she is so cute!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

What’s his /her name


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That color pattern 😍 can I order a goat in that color pattern 😂 ( happy belated birthday)


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol that is a amazing pattern


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Her name is flower if I remember correctly. Her mum was a grey.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That name fits her well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous. 😍


----------

